# My 1st maltese!! and I am thrilled!



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello! I am thrilled with my new little Maltese girl my hubby got me for Christmas!
As a child I always wanted a little maltese and now I am much much older and a empty nester and now have my very 1st! Lucy Lu is what I call her. However house breaking is a task and in the works but she is forever playful and a delight she is so sweet! Hair is as soft as cotton and I am looking for info on best shampoos to use! feeding types of food and info to reduce tear stains.
It has been a joy reading all the threads thus far!

thanks,
Melissa and Lucy Lu


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

:Welcome 4:

Hope to see pics of your new baby soon!!  Oh & beware; this site is slightly addicting lol


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to the group! Congrats on your new baby. Maltese are the best!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations. If you're in love now, just wait a couple more months. You will wonder how you lived without her. This forum is a wonderful source of info and a great group of people. We also LOVE pictures of all babies.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Welcome Melissa and Lucy Lu. Maltese are the best and this site is awesome! My granddaughters name is Lucy and half the time my daughter calls her Lucy Lu kind of like a nickname.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great Christmas present!!! Can't wait to see pix of her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome! How old is your baby? If she is really young, don't expect miracles with potty training just yet. 

Make sure to come back and post pics!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on becoming Mommy to a Maltese. They are absolutely the cutest little Fluffs and I know that you will just love your little one to pieces. I have a Malt and also a Yorkie and love them both!! Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! And welcome to Spoiled Maltese!! So, tell us more about the new baby?? Can't wait to see pictures :aktion033:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Fluffdoll is correct this site is really addicting!!! Welcome


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations, you couldn't have gotten a better present than a Maltese. Please post some pics when you can. Hope you stick around and get to know us!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the club. I'm a new Maltese mommy as well and what a joy! It just gets better and better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:Welcome 2: Hi and welcome to SM! Maltese are wonderful, I can see why you're thrilled!! We do love pictures! So glad that you joined!


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you to all for the warm welcome! I had started reading threads before I got my maltese making sure this was exactly what I wanted!
Lucy Lu is 4 months old and to me perfect lolo 
Potty training is going well but the snow we got Dec 26th threw her off a bit!
needing help on a good shampoo and what can I use for tear stains!
so many threads say exactly what I am dealing with! lolo she seems to be a attention barker and quiet comical! We have always had a large Aussie for a indoor pet and this is my 1st toy size dog and thrilled she will be camping with us and going on outings and very much be a par of our daily lives!.
I am not sure how to load a pic.

Thanks again love this site!


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

welcome to SM! I cant wait to hear more about your baby!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. We have our first Maltese as well. We've had her for almost a month now and I love her more each day. Can't wait to see pictures of your fluff.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:welcome1:We always have something new to learn here. I don't know how we got along before Spoiled Maltese Forum. Please take pictures of your baby, so that her new aunties can fall in love.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome!!! I'm new as well and I find this club very helpful! I love it!!! 


Here's my little fluff of cuteness









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She is precious. They grow so fast... Take as many pictures as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG.. she is just beyond cute. The very best of luck with your new little Fluff. You can certainly learn alot here on SM and everyone is so willing to help out with all kinds of advice.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats! Your new baby is beautiful. I also have an Aussie and a Toy Aussie. My Bella loves her Aussie brothers! You will enjoy this forum so much. Lots of good info and advice here for new Maltese mommies!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

She's sooooo adorable! I never get tired of looking at photos here of everyone's fluffs!

Gotta go get my fluff and give her a hug. My daughters whisked her off to their bedroom and are hogging her...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby and welcome to the group! Your hubby gave you the most perfect Christmas present!! She is super adorable!

Where do you like to camp? If you live in the southeast, maybe we can camp somewhere together sometime. When we got Leila, we camped at the same time (she's from about 3 hours away from where we live) and then we took her camping again Thanksgiving. She did great both times! The only thing is that our Thanksgiving trip was at the lake and she got dirty playing in the leaves with our friends' puppies. But she had a ball and was easy enough to clean. I had some waterless shampoo I used on her feet and just brushed out what the leaves & twigs left behind and since we were only there a few days, I waited until we got home to give her a real bath.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Please give Lucy Lu lots of kisses from me and Dominic. She is so pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you all shes a handful lolo and full of LOVE


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats! She sure is adorable! As others have said, take lots of pictures! They grow sooo fast!


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy New year to all!
Just saying my lucy is something else I can honestly say this puppy has stolen my heart!
so comical so full of energy and so sweet all balled up in 1! How could I have ever went with out a maltese this long! lolo
learning allot from these posts and forums and allot about my little Lucy Lu! Must use conditioner her hair loves it! I am using a tad of apple cider vinegar to reduce the tearing and it helps actually but I fear she is teething chews me my slippers my pants legs and the cat! Yes I have a wonderful cat who my Lucy dearly loves they are very playful!


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

todays pics!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to SM! You will learn lots, but don't forget - photos of your fluff are required!


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

so excited only to have that kicked right out of me  
why should it matter where your puppy came from as long as she/he is loved and well cared for in the BEST possible way.
My Lucy has given me so much since bringing her to my home she loves me unconditonally she does not judge me or laugh or remark at my flaws.
she is my joy each day and there for no matter where I got her she was meant for me and I her she has a warm bed clothes toys food and loving mommy in me!
Love this little maltese!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I do hope you read my response in the other thread. Please read it if you have not already: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/105159-graciella-louisa.html#post2100193

We are very excited with you! I do mean this with all sincerity! The love from a maltese is SO special :wub: and they are a true joy :wub: 

I'm a little confused because you were the one who first posted about the Red Flags you encountered with the breeder. Nonetheless, I hope you will not be discouraged. We truly care for all the pups out there. 

I think that all dogs deserve proper love and attention and that is why so many of us try to educate here about how parent dogs suffer as breeding stock at the hands of puppy mills and BYB's.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby!!! I have a new baby as well! I actually got her last weekend! She's 8 weeks  ; this forum is sooooooo helpful. The mommies here are all great and extremely helpful. I fell in love with this forum & I'm thinking of actually paying for it. Good luck with your new fluff. 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Today has been a off day for Lucy 
shes a terror. seems she has left potty training out the door and has left me many surprises and Barks at anything and everything she even sits on the couch looking at me and just bark bark barks! can any one tell me when they start teething.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Hiya Folkerts2 (What's your first name? Mine is Ann!) My Ivy is now 5-1/2 months old and was born July 14th. At her vet well-baby check-up on Nov. 28th (19 weeks old) she still had all her puppy teeth and hadn't started teething at all. The following week at 20 weeks old, she looked like an old cow and had NO front teeth top or bottom, except for her canines. She now has a mouthful of pretty new teeth.

According to a website I looked up, " ...at age of 4 to 5 months, puppies will begin shedding their baby teeth and by the age of 7 months all permanent incisors, canines, premolars and molars should be in". 

Looks like Ivy was right on schedule. How old is your Lucy again now? I saw no difference in Ivy's behavior except for a decrease in appetite. I was really starting to get concerned because she had so little interest in food but she was otherwise her usual self. Her appetite seems to be a bit better now that more teeth are back in her head.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think dogs can be undergoing some form of teething (from eruption of the deciduous baby teeth to those being replaced with the adult teeth) all the way through 9 months in some! Maybe try giving her some soothing chew toys? I remember my puppy loved the kind you wet and put in the freezer. Or maybe she is being bothered by something new in the environment? Some sounds or beeping? Sometimes, puppies can be ornery when they need a calm environment to sleep. Maybe put her in her crate or enclosed area where she can relax and rest? Puppyhood is filled with ups and downs but it goes fast! So enjoy it


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Folkerts2 said:


> so excited only to have that kicked right out of me
> why should it matter where your puppy came from as long as she/he is loved and well cared for in the BEST possible way.
> My Lucy has given me so much since bringing her to my home she loves me unconditonally she does not judge me or laugh or remark at my flaws.
> she is my joy each day and there for no matter where I got her she was meant for me and I her she has a warm bed clothes toys food and loving mommy in me!
> Love this little maltese!!!!


 
Oh, just be excited. You have a beautiful baby and sound like a wonderful moma!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dominic went crazy when he start loosing his baby teeth at 4 1/2 months old which was 2 /3 weeks ago. I learned with Gustave mom about the bully stick and that saved us! He spends hours chewing on that thing and nothing else. Try the not stinky ones unless you don't mind the smoky smell everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to SM and congrats on your baby girl.:wub:


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think teething is the culprit! she is just 4 days past being 4 months old and I noticed she has slowed down eating she acts like she has to make effort to chew so I looked inside her mouth and sure enough her teeth! I also introduced her to the LEASH and well lets say she was not thrilled but it is a MUST she is really starting to venture around the yard and anything that moves will is playtime and she would love to chase it! lolo
After such a bad day yesterday she done the sweetest thing got on the back of my couch and laid her head on my shoulder just made everything all better 
I am wondering about dog food anyone use Royal canine or diamond or loyal??


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> Hiya Folkerts2 (What's your first name? Mine is Ann!) My Ivy is now 5-1/2 months old and was born July 14th. At her vet well-baby check-up on Nov. 28th (19 weeks old) she still had all her puppy teeth and hadn't started teething at all. The following week at 20 weeks old, she looked like an old cow and had NO front teeth top or bottom, except for her canines. She now has a mouthful of pretty new teeth.
> 
> According to a website I looked up, " ...at age of 4 to 5 months, puppies will begin shedding their baby teeth and by the age of 7 months all permanent incisors, canines, premolars and molars should be in".
> 
> Looks like Ivy was right on schedule. How old is your Lucy again now? I saw no difference in Ivy's behavior except for a decrease in appetite. I was really starting to get concerned because she had so little interest in food but she was otherwise her usual self. Her appetite seems to be a bit better now that more teeth are back in her head.


Hi Ann I am Melissa
Lucy was born Aug 31st. and she is so funny to watch and just to be around, she a JOY except for the potty issues and the bark bark barking, lolo however we will muddle through that I really think she is teething I have chew sticks and she is making big use of them last night and now this morning and I noticed she had slowed on eating 
She loves the back of my couch I have a huge 1929 home with LOTS of big windows and she likes the sun!
I am new to this maltese world have had pets in the past but this little girl is full of happiness pure happiness its odd how full of vim and vigor this little feisty pup has!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG I just saw the pic you posted and my heart just melted :wub: She looks like an adorable stuffed toy !


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think you should feel put off when people ask where did your dog come from. It's just kind of what we do here. It's like asking a new neighbor where they lived before they were your neighbor. I think you will find a mix of people here with dogs from top breeders, rescue, and not so reputable breeders. And this is where you will become educated and more of an advocate for this wonderful breed. Many of us (including me) came here with a new puppy. Mine was from a BYB. I knew about puppymills and pet shops. I thought I did well finding someone that had a small number of dogs and they were all well treated. What I didn't understand was that breeder had no idea of what she was doing, and unfortunately was breeding dogs that were not to standard. My Lola was the love of my life, and didn't live 5 years. And I don't even want to tell you what I spent at the vet to try to keep her healthy. It just wasn't meant to be. I have since become more aware, and now have two dogs from a wonderful breeder that breeds to standard, and for temperment as well as appearance. My dogs are healthy and are exactly what every Maltese should be. But I will always love my Lola. We all are here to learn, and grow.


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

after reading the nice comments and the enjoyment of them , I am Bam! hit with yet another gloom and doom tell tale story of the so called "BYB" Is there no happy reports of a puppy being gotten from a BYB if so PLEASE share!??? I keep waiting for the bad to happen to my little Lucy!
I raised horses and I understand what good lineage is and what to do and what not to do when it comes to a mare being thought to breed all about confirmation and genes and even colors and disposition as well as much more however I no longer am able to ride or mess with my beloved horses and sold our farm and moved to a Historical old town.
why was this important to say because I am aware of the growing issue with ill bred dogs and I am aware of the growing concern of Puppy Mills Millers BYB but for Petes Sake must we continue the gloom and doom and sad stories of these puppies I mean It is like you all but say "IF it came from a BYB or anyone less than a reputable breeder he/she is doomed and a reject and less there of and not going to make it". so sad.
I am a memebr of the ASPCA and I give plenty to rescues for horses and signed the petition for the closure of the "slaughter houses" but heavens I would like to be a part of something good and not be reminded of what may be to come.
I am sorry I bought a puppy from whom I did, but I will not pay 1500 and up for a pet when there are so many in need for half that fraction.
Learn allot??? yes what I have learned these past few days being on here is NUMBER 1 you all are agaisnt BYB and I get it. Number 2 I learned gloom and doom is ahead for my Lucy because she is a product of a BYB! Number 3 if not bought from certain breeders its a major NO NO! Last but not least Keeping up with the Jones"s is not for me, I am a simple women with simple values and I gave a heart and a wonderful home to a yes a BACK YARD BREEDER MALTESE for $250.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and guess what I am not ashamed shes mine not yours and I am sure most are saying "thanks heavens for that"!
I have enjoyed the NICE welcomes and great info and the pics but your Constant reminding of the BYB is well drove into the ground and you know who you are so please cease. many thanks to those who were kind and if I sound a bit peeved well i am, take a moment to re read the post I sent not one has commented about the food to feed or the shampoo to use its a horror story of a BYB or I didnt mean to offend but you need to know and be aware of the BYB . my posts will be limited.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I am a resent owner of a male maltese named Tater Tot...he is not a rescue but a rehomed maltese that I adopted...I have found that the Blue Buffalo dog food works well with his sensitive stomach...as far as shampoo, I took the suggestions here and ordered Tropiclean SPA Colors Pet Shampoo for White Coats, SPA Nourish Conditioner & Tropiclean SPA Pet Facial Scrub (Amazon). It's amazing how these little dogs take over our lives and are so much company to us! Good luck with your adorable little girl, she is beautiful! Judy


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Folkerts2 said:


> I think teething is the culprit! she is just 4 days past being 4 months old and I noticed she has slowed down eating she acts like she has to make effort to chew so I looked inside her mouth and sure enough her teeth! I also introduced her to the LEASH and well lets say she was not thrilled but it is a MUST she is really starting to venture around the yard and anything that moves will is playtime and she would love to chase it! lolo
> After such a bad day yesterday she done the sweetest thing got on the back of my couch and laid her head on my shoulder just made everything all better
> I am wondering about dog food anyone use Royal canine or diamond or loyal??


yeps! Teething can be such a pain-- makes the puppies turn into chewing machine and also cause excessive tearing too. Make sure to wipe daily around the eye area to help prevent tear staining. Chew toys are amazing during this time. I love it when dogs "perch" on the shoulder like a parrot! :HistericalSmiley: In terms of food choices, I don't think Royal Canin or Diamond food is necessarily bad, but there have been recent dog food recalls with those companies. I personally believe there are much better choices out there. Many of us feed Fromm Four star Nutritionals (as a dry kibble option)- it's well-priced and high quality- all made in the USA! I like that the Fromm kibble bites are small enough for a maltese mouth. When choosing a food, pick one that has a moderate protein level and one that is either all-life stages or puppy stage for her at this age. Hope this helps!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Folkerts2 said:


> after reading the nice comments and the enjoyment of them , I am Bam! hit with yet another gloom and doom tell tale story of the so called "BYB" Is there no happy reports of a puppy being gotten from a BYB if so PLEASE share!??? I keep waiting for the bad to happen to my little Lucy!
> I raised horses and I understand what good lineage is and what to do and what not to do when it comes to a mare being thought to breed all about confirmation and genes and even colors and disposition as well as much more however I no longer am able to ride or mess with my beloved horses and sold our farm and moved to a Historical old town.
> why was this important to say because I am aware of the growing issue with ill bred dogs and I am aware of the growing concern of Puppy Mills Millers BYB but for Petes Sake must we continue the gloom and doom and sad stories of these puppies I mean It is like you all but say "IF it came from a BYB or anyone less than a reputable breeder he/she is doomed and a reject and less there of and not going to make it". so sad.
> I am a memebr of the ASPCA and I give plenty to rescues for horses and signed the petition for the closure of the "slaughter houses" but heavens I would like to be a part of something good and not be reminded of what may be to come.
> ...


 Well, I guess I'm sorry my story made you think of gloom and doom. Certainly wasn't my intention. As I said in my post, there are lots of people here with rescues (probably puppy mill and BYB products)and dogs from all different places and breeders. I''m not sure why you are so defensive about this. I was trying to convey that by asking where your dog came from wasn't necessarily a bad thing. And I certaily hope that you don't equate buying from a reputable breeder as "keeping up with the Joneses" because that isn't the case either. I did read your opening post, but you seemed so upset by the "where did your puppy come from" comment that I decided to address that to help you understand the viewpoint. It wasn't an attack!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Folkerts2 said:


> after reading the nice comments and the enjoyment of them , I am Bam! hit with yet another gloom and doom tell tale story of the so called "BYB" Is there no happy reports of a puppy being gotten from a BYB if so PLEASE share!??? I keep waiting for the bad to happen to my little Lucy!
> I raised horses and I understand what good lineage is and what to do and what not to do when it comes to a mare being thought to breed all about confirmation and genes and even colors and disposition as well as much more however I no longer am able to ride or mess with my beloved horses and sold our farm and moved to a Historical old town.
> why was this important to say because I am aware of the growing issue with ill bred dogs and I am aware of the growing concern of Puppy Mills Millers BYB but for Petes Sake must we continue the gloom and doom and sad stories of these puppies I mean It is like you all but say "IF it came from a BYB or anyone less than a reputable breeder he/she is doomed and a reject and less there of and not going to make it". so sad.
> I am a memebr of the ASPCA and I give plenty to rescues for horses and signed the petition for the closure of the "slaughter houses" but heavens I would like to be a part of something good and not be reminded of what may be to come.
> ...



Seriously, no one here is trying to attack you or your beloved dog. The wonderful and loving people of this forum do passionately support ethical breeders and try to help educate people so that they will not buy dogs from Mills or BYBs, mostly because they do not want to have others experience the heartache they have experienced or witnessed and most importantly because we LOVE Maltese and we want all Maltese to be raised in the best possible situations and we do not want to support the GREED that leaves many Maltese studs and dams in terrible conditions on breeding farms while someone happily chooses a cute puppy from a website with a BUY Now button or a Petstore window. 

I think you need to take a step back and realize it isn't about you when people post the warnings about Petstore/Mill/BYB puppies. It is about educating others so that folks do not continue to make the same mistake and think they got a good deal when they pay $250 for a dog. 

You are right. You may never pay the price of "gloom and doom" that some of our fellow members have suffered through. I sincerely hope for the sake of your dog and yourself that you do not, but I think it is disrepectful to our loving members who have to bash them for sharing the very heartbreaking stories they have shared here in the hope of saving others from experiencing what they have gone through. 

This forum is not the way you are painting it as some snobby place where everyone wants to keep up with the "joneses." Some of our favorite dogs on this forum have the most humble beginnings. We support RESCUE and Ethical breeders. We support loving owners and their dogs no matter where those dogs come from. What we do not support is BYB, Mills, Petstores or other unethical folks who do not treat our Maltese the way they should be treated and we do tend to argue with those who would defend any of those who might mistreat or misuse our beloved breed. And frankly, most of us feel that paying $1500 for a well bred Maltese is a fair price, given that you are paying to support the breeders who use the money to make sure the sires and dams are given the kind of appropriate care (including food, medicine and health checks) they deserve. 

As for your desire to learn more about shampoo or food, there are tons of threads in the archives with loads of opinions on these. You can also create a new thread which specifically asks about those items since this thread has been more focused on your introduction as it is what your title reflects. 

I do use spa lavish facial cleanser and sometimes natures specialties foaming facial cleanser. But my favorite way to keep faces clean is to just use some human eye wash (easily found in the eye care section of your local pharmacy, but not the contact lens cleaning solution). I use that dry the face and put some cornstarch on with a makeup brush (or toothbrush) to keep the area dry.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Seriously, no one here is trying to attack you or your beloved dog. The wonderful and loving people of this forum do passionately support ethical breeders and try to help educate people so that they will not buy dogs from Mills or BYBs, mostly because they do not want to have others experience the heartache they have experienced or witnessed and most importantly because we LOVE Maltese and we want all Maltese to be raised in the best possible situations and we do not want to support the GREED that leaves many Maltese studs and dams in terrible conditions on breeding farms while someone happily chooses a cute puppy from a website with a BUY Now button or a Petstore window.
> 
> I think you need to take a step back and realize it isn't about you when people post the warnings about Petstore/Mill/BYB puppies. It is about educating others so that folks do not continue to make the same mistake and think they got a good deal when they pay $250 for a dog.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: Thanks Carina....well stated.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Seriously, no one here is trying to attack you or your beloved dog. The wonderful and loving people of this forum do passionately support ethical breeders and try to help educate people so that they will not buy dogs from Mills or BYBs, mostly because they do not want to have others experience the heartache they have experienced or witnessed and most importantly because we LOVE Maltese and we want all Maltese to be raised in the best possible situations and we do not want to support the GREED that leaves many Maltese studs and dams in terrible conditions on breeding farms while someone happily chooses a cute puppy from a website with a BUY Now button or a Petstore window.
> 
> I think you need to take a step back and realize it isn't about you when people post the warnings about Petstore/Mill/BYB puppies. It is about educating others so that folks do not continue to make the same mistake and think they got a good deal when they pay $250 for a dog.
> *
> ...


:amen: Thank you, Carina! :aktion033:



Melissa, I'm just reading your response to Pam's post now. I don't think it's productive to bash those of us who went through heartache with a mill/BYB puppy nor it is realistic to be in *denial *that mills and BYB's are all about greed and money no matter how cute/smart/healthy the puppies may be. I DO NOT WISH EVEN THE SLIGHTEST BIT OF HEARTACHE I WENT THROUGH UPON ANYONE!!!! 

Most of us post on here with LOVE for the breed. I don't know how having a Rescue dog or one from an ethical breeder is "keeping up with Joneses." I've been on this forum for about a year and what you are saying is so far from the truth. There is lots of helpful info on this site and it DOES take a little time to understand how to navigate, use the search function to find specific topics, and read through all the subforums. I answered your inquiries as well. Please keep an open mind.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Folkerts2 said:


> after reading the nice comments and the enjoyment of them , I am Bam! hit with yet another gloom and doom tell tale story of the so called "BYB" Is there no happy reports of a puppy being gotten from a BYB if so PLEASE share!??? I keep waiting for the bad to happen to my little Lucy!
> I raised horses and I understand what good lineage is and what to do and what not to do when it comes to a mare being thought to breed all about confirmation and genes and even colors and disposition as well as much more however I no longer am able to ride or mess with my beloved horses and sold our farm and moved to a Historical old town.
> why was this important to say because I am aware of the growing issue with ill bred dogs and I am aware of the growing concern of Puppy Mills Millers BYB but for Petes Sake must we continue the gloom and doom and sad stories of these puppies I mean It is like you all but say "IF it came from a BYB or anyone less than a reputable breeder he/she is doomed and a reject and less there of and not going to make it". so sad.
> I am a memebr of the ASPCA and I give plenty to rescues for horses and signed the petition for the closure of the "slaughter houses" but heavens I would like to be a part of something good and not be reminded of what may be to come.
> ...



Wow, you obviously don't understand what we are trying to tell you... honestly I am too angry and outraged to even respond at this point. People like you are why puppy mills and BYB exist. That is all.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Melissa, I know at first glance you might feel it's a keeping up with the Joneses mentality around here, but I can promise you it's not. It comes from our contempt for the mistreatment of our beloved breed for the sake of producing puppies. That's it. I promise. My guy is anything but a keeping with the Joneses kind of dog and I've felt nothing but love for him from the members here. To your point on the cost of buying a maltese, I get that. When I was looking and told my husband we were looking at spending $1800 - $2200 for a puppy he goes, "why in the world would I spend that much on a dog when I can go down to the shelter and get one for free"? Good point (he's a simple guy and as far as he's concerned there are only 3 kinds of dogs: small, medium, and large). So I went through rescue because I had decided I was not going to "buy" from anything but a reputable breeder. Does that make me a saint? No way. I got lucky and found a rescue that was not to much of a "project" - just a young dog that got dumped at the pound and needed a home (although he does have a few issues from being brought up in a cage). And I have often thought about the folks who want a maltese but can't / won't spend that kind of money on one. How do they get their maltese? Well, besides rescue I don't have a good answer for you. I guess I could equate it to the fact that I'd love a Mercedes Benz but I can't have one because it's just not in my budget.

It's obvious you love Lucy, and your intentions are pure. And she will be loved and spoiled and treated well. But when I look at the video of where she came from (assuming that is the same kennel), I could never justify my puppy's parents to having to live like that just so I could get an inexpensive purebred maltese. I know that's harsh, but it's the truth. So again, I understand your feeling attacked and upset, I really do. But I hope at some point you will try to understand that there is our side of the story too because we've all seen WAY WAY too many of the mill breeders "retired" or dumped when they can't make babies anymore, and the ridiculous lengths people must go through to rehabilitate them both physically and mentally because of the inhumane conditions they had to endure their entire lives.

So to wrap it up, I can PROMISE you no one wishes you ill will, and no one will feel satisfaction if, God forbid, Lucy gets sick (which I doubt she will). And again, I promise there is not an attitude of the only worthy dogs are the ones that cost a lot of money! So I hope you'll put this behind you, what's done is done, and you'll stick around. I'd suggest starting a new thread about grooming products and other questions and I promise you'll get great answers!!


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Melissa, I know at first glance you might feel it's a keeping up with the Joneses mentality around here, but I can promise you it's not. It comes from our contempt for the mistreatment of our beloved breed for the sake of producing puppies. That's it. I promise. My guy is anything but a keeping with the Joneses kind of dog and I've felt nothing but love for him from the members here. To your point on the cost of buying a maltese, I get that. When I was looking and told my husband we were looking at spending $1800 - $2200 for a puppy he goes, "why in the world would I spend that much on a dog when I can go down to the shelter and get one for free"? Good point (he's a simple guy and as far as he's concerned there are only 3 kinds of dogs: small, medium, and large). So I went through rescue because I had decided I was not going to "buy" from anything but a reputable breeder. Does that make me a saint? No way. I got lucky and found a rescue that was not to much of a "project" - just a young dog that got dumped at the pound and needed a home (although he does have a few issues from being brought up in a cage). And I have often thought about the folks who want a maltese but can't / won't spend that kind of money on one. How do they get their maltese? Well, besides rescue I don't have a good answer for you. I guess I could equate it to the fact that I'd love a Mercedes Benz but I can't have one because it's just not in my budget.
> 
> It's obvious you love Lucy, and your intentions are pure. And she will be loved and spoiled and treated well. But when I look at the video of where she came from (assuming that is the same kennel), I could never justify my puppy's parents to having to live like that just so I could get an inexpensive purebred maltese. I know that's harsh, but it's the truth. So again, I understand your feeling attacked and upset, I really do. But I hope at some point you will try to understand that there is our side of the story too because we've all seen WAY WAY too many of the mill breeders "retired" or dumped when they can't make babies anymore, and the ridiculous lengths people must go through to rehabilitate them both physically and mentally because of the inhumane conditions they had to endure their entire lives.
> 
> So to wrap it up, I can PROMISE you no one wishes you ill will, and no one will feel satisfaction if, God forbid, Lucy gets sick (which I doubt she will). And again, I promise there is not an attitude of the only worthy dogs are the ones that cost a lot of money! So I hope you'll put this behind you, what's done is done, and you'll stick around. I'd suggest starting a new thread about grooming products and other questions and I promise you'll get great answers!!


I my eyes and heart I have saved her from a horrible situation and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!

happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
thanks


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Folkerts2 said:


> I my eyes and heart I have saved her from a horrible situation and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
> if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!
> 
> happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
> thanks


Since I do not trust myself to form a rebuttal to this nonsense with politeness and grace, I invite others who are much more respectful and well-spoken than myself to kindly respond...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Folkerts2 said:


> I my eyes and heart I have saved her from a horrible situation and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
> if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!
> 
> happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
> thanks


And to you rescuing this puppy is worth putting a lot more pups in the same horrible situation? It's not a rhetorical question. I am honestly curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Folkerts2 said:


> I my eyes and heart I have saved her from a horrible situation and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
> if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!
> 
> happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
> thanks


:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante::exploding::exploding:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Folkerts2 said:


> I my eyes and heart* I have saved her from a horrible situation* and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
> if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!
> 
> happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
> thanks


 
:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: Are you serious?? What about her parents, who are in a cage, in the elements, not getting proper food or care just churning out puppies so they can be sent out too soon to people like you who keep buying them? I guess THOSE dogs that you CAN'T see don't matter to you? Well, they matter to us. 

If people will stop buying the poor little darlings in the pet store, the mom and dad doggies will no longer be in these horrendous, abusive, despicable (get the picture?) places.

*Honestly, for me, it's more about saving the dogs left behind at the 'greeders' than it is about health issues.*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The only way you would have been rescuing this dog is if she would have been surrendered to a rescue organization by the "breeder" first. Then you would have had to apply to adopt her. That is how rescue works. When you "rescue" a dog from a pet store or a bad breeding situation you unwittingly become part of the problem. We aren't against you. As it has been stated, just trying to educate.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Folkerts2 said:


> I my eyes and heart I have saved her from a horrible situation and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
> if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!
> 
> happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
> thanks


 I would love for you to experience what real rescue feels like. I encourage you to go work with a rescue group that fosters former mill dogs. Then perhaps what we have said will make more sense. 

I have fostered dogs that have come out of the mills. They have lived on wire cage floors their entire lives. They have been treated like livestock. Once you have spent time with dogs like this, I can't imagine that you would feel like a "rescuer" for giving money to buy a puppy when her parents (and some of her siblings) are left behind to continue the cycle. 

Here is a link to a story that is fairly typical of what happens if one of these dogs is "lucky" enough to have a life after the mill. An Angel's Story


----------



## Folkerts2 (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you all for you kind warm hearted remarks.
so if I had not of purchased her she then in return would have become a breeder like her mom or worse and had more puppies and that would have been acceptable in your eyes!
If I had of left her there to become a breeder I would have been bashed and buying her from some one YOU do not even know I am still Bashed.

So do gooders what would you want me to do with Lucy at this point? Since I am so WRONG and bashed for buying her exactly what do you want? leave the group? lmao that would be fine considering anyone who googles a simple question in RE to a maltese can easily read all forums posts ect... with out becoming a MEMBER of a onslaught.
wondering how many other you kind folks have caused to LEAVE this group?? And I just wonder how many you kind folks are GUILTY for doing just what I did but hide behind your words and wont say!
and just how many are BYB that remark and post to your forum and threads 
and here we go again with the bashing insults and Oh if I wasnt such a do gooder what I wouldnt say to you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you even reading anything people are posting? Let me break it down.

Buying from greeders = bad
People buying from greeders because they don't know better ≠ bad people (a LOT of us fall in that category, no one is hiding behind anything)

However, people in denial and saying they would buy from a greeder again, knowing what cruelty they are contributing to is....I don't even know. You decide. And it looks like you have.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Whatever, I think you just want to fight now.

No one is saying you are bad and that you should get rid of your dog now that you have her. 

What we are trying to explain is why that wasn't the best decision and hope that you and others will learn from it. 

Please stop defending the greeders. They have no defense.

Now that she is yours, love her, spoil her, take care of her and share her cuteness with the world. 

Just PLEASE, don't advocate buying from BYBs or mills.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

NO ONE... I REPEAT... NO ONE has bashed you for unknowingly buying a dog from a bad breeder. Many of us have been there- I have nothing to hide. BUT, at least I admit my mistakes and don't cover up for the greeder. You continue to take everything out of context. We ARE bashing puppy mills and bad BYB's. You just choose to believe that Warren Rabardie is not a puppy milll breeder. The evidence is there! You are IN DENIAL and, frankly, a bit out of control with your last post. NO ONE IS BASHING YOUR DOG!!!! I don't know how many times or how many different people have to say it, but I don't think you're in a state of mind to understand the BIGGER PICTURE. 

EDUCATION IS KEY. Buying a dog from a BYB or Puppymill contributes to suffering of more and more dogs. Be educated and stop contributing to greed and animal cruelty from this point forward. Don't dwell on the past mistakes, just prevent future ones!


*EDITED TO ADD: OP's post was deleted that contained angry, cursing speech. My post and Laura's post was in response to that post.*


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm new here but I am going to put in my two cents!! I grew up in an area of ohio where puppy mills are very prevalent due to many people believing they are getting an Amish raised dog! If you have ever been to Holmes county you know what I am talking about!! I am deeply saddened by how these puppies are raised, but I also understand nothing will ever change unless we do something to stop it!! Knowledge is power so I thank everyone here at SM for their wealth of knowledge on all things maltese!!! 
Carri and Thor 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

:beating a dead hors

Don't really think we're getting through at this point.. :blink:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Folkerts2 said:


> I my eyes and heart I have saved her from a horrible situation and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
> if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!
> 
> happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
> thanks


A small detail in this heated discussion but is anyone else concerned that this baby is drinking coffee and eating sherbet? Totally not being a smart a$$ here. I am a stickler about my dogs' diet/routine. I do not think either of these items is an appropriate treat for a breed with such a delicate digestive system like the maltese tend to be.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Btw, i feed Bella Blue Buffalo Freedim (grain free). Treats are bully sticks (USA only) or those twisty corkscrew things by Merrick (also USA) and other things that I come across that are natural and organic and made in the USA....as well as raw veggies.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> A small detail in this heated discussion but is anyone else concerned that this baby is drinking coffee and eating sherbet? Totally not being a smart a$$ here. I am a stickler about my dogs' diet/routine. I do not think either of these items is an appropriate treat for a breed with such a delicate digestive system like the maltese tend to be.


Crossed my mind too, but to be honest... it will probably just fall on deaf ears... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I tried to stay away but this is too much. I guess the world is divided by people that care and people that doesn't. And that goes for many situations. My dog is not from a reputable breeder. I didn't know better - I'm actually from another country living here for only 3 years. That's not an excuse, just a fact. We went to this house where everything looked great. We believed. We got the puppy. When I start searching for info on how to take care of Maltese all the good answers lead to thus website. I learned, only fools are not willing to learn. Whatever you all say she won't listen, she is not willing to learn. 
I do wish and hope her dog will have a wonderful life as I wish and hope this cruelty against all animals will stop. Bringing the truth to everybody's attention is precious, some still won't care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dominic said:


> I tried to stay away but this is too much. I guess the world is divided by people that care and people that doesn't. And that goes for many situations. My dog is not from a reputable breeder. I didn't know better - I'm actually from another country living here for only 3 years. That's not an excuse, just a fact. We went to this house where everything looked great. We believed. We got the puppy. When I start searching for info on how to take care of Maltese all the good answers lead to thus website. I learned, only fools are not willing to learn. Whatever you all say she won't listen, she is not willing to learn.
> I do wish and hope her dog will have a wonderful life as I wish and hope this cruelty against all animals will stop. Bringing the truth to everybody's attention is precious, some still won't care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Very well said Beatriz and your right she is not willing to listen, in her mind she rescued her puppy from a terrible fate. :smilie_tischkante: I too tried to stay away and only put emoticons in my one comment because i was afraid what i might say. I had written a nice long post and went to submit it and i was logged, maybe it was better that it didn't post. :huh:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Folkerts2 said:


> I my eyes and heart I have saved her from a horrible situation and I am NOT sorry that I did! and I would do it again if I could save another life!
> if it had been a rescue I would be PRAISED!!! but I was the rescuer!!!!
> 
> happy thrilled and shes awesome she loves my coffee and sherbert and her family here and shes warm dry vetted and well cared for and this little maltese girl is no longer in the perils of DOOM!
> thanks


You can call it gloom and doom, I guess that's a pretty close description. But I came here with 2 puppy's I bought from a byb, I learned the hard way. I never thought back on it and said it's ok, I rescued them. I'll do it again! And thanks to the TRUTH people are willing to say on this site, I knew to go to a reputable breeder when I was ready, (I lost one of the puppies at 7 mo). This was not to keep up with the Joneses, but to avoid the possibly of having it die or cost almost 4,000 in medical bills like the other one, by time he was 2 yrs old. 
Don't get me wrong, like you I LOVE all my Maltese :wub: but these are stark facts. One is dead, other has fears, allergies up the kazoo, and a bum leg. And that is the reality we are trying to share with you. Not to pick on you, but so others who see this know the truth about these breeders waiting for the next person to feel the way you do. Heck they don't care if you call it rescue as long as they get your cash -- so they can stay in business.

If everyone said I will rescue one, then I guess these breeders would have all the money they need to continue breeding puppies :angry:. That is what you are saying isn't it? Unfortunately all you have done is give them money to produce the next liter. Are you going to rescue them all? No one can. :angry: Many are stuck and won't be bought like yours. 
There are a zillion ways people got their dogs here, and no one is blaming you, or wishes anything but a healthy and happy dog :thumbsup:. What I am saying is the only way to stop them is to cut off the cash flow by education and to give the $250.00 to a true rescue, not this breeder's pockets.


----------

